# Amare to miss the whole season?



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.detnews.com/2005/pistons/0510/31/D04-366359.htm 



> It's too early to make any binding conclusions, but insiders in Phoenix are betting that Amare Stoudemire won't play at all this season. For one thing, the micro-fracture surgery is serious, even for a strong and healthy 22-year-old. Second, Stoudemire is in no mood to rush back.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

And you trust the Detroit media to bring you news about Phoenix players?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

sunsaz said:


> And you trust the Detroit media to bring you news about Phoenix players?



I report them as I see them, that is why I put a ? in the title.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm not gonna trust a Detroit reporter.


----------



## RedStripe27 (Apr 20, 2004)

This is just a rehash of old news. The truth is that nobody knows how long Amare is going to be out. For anyone to speculate is kind of ridiculous. The Suns are not going to rush him back though, that is for sure.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Weasel said:


> I report them as I see them, that is why I put a ? in the title.


Might want to make it "??" next time so it will be taken as a semi-serious rumor. Just a suggestion.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

SunsFan57 said:


> I'm not gonna trust a Detroit reporter.


He isn't lieing or making anything up. Amare said he would be out 4 to 6 months. All the guy said if it was closer to 6 months you would be talking playoff time.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

kamego said:


> He isn't lieing or making anything up. Amare said he would be out 4 to 6 months. All the guy said if it was closer to 6 months you would be talking playoff time.


It's the press, man. They ALWAYS alter the truth. Sports, world news, fianance. They even alter the comics nowadays.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Could we please get off Weasel's back here? I don't see anyone else posting much news around here...

Nothing new on the report though. If people think there's no chance that Amare will sit this year out, they're just wrong. We won't know until February when it's time for him to make that decision. As for what Suns insiders' are thinking, doesn't matter to me because what they think has no effect on the reality of the injury. 99% of the NBA can say he won't be back on time, no matter, I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Would the conspiracy theorists just shut up. No one is out to get the Suns by posting it in their newpaper. Detroit doesnt even have that much of a connection to us anyhow. Quit being paranoid. Weasel was just posting the news.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

sunsaz said:


> Might want to make it "??" next time so it will be taken as a semi-serious rumor. Just a suggestion.


I suggest you look up what "?" means if you honestly believe it wasn't clear in the title. Two of them would not make any difference. 

And the reporter did not make up the quotes, the interview is available on NBATV. Amare will probably miss the entire regular season, as 4 months is best-case scenario.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

sunsaz said:


> It's the press, man. They ALWAYS alter the truth. Sports, world news, fianance. They even alter the comics nowadays.


You can't alter a quote. If Amare said 4 to 6 months, that is what it is. So if it is around 6 monhts, it cuts into playoff time.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

I thought he would be back by February......I don't like are chances at all after hearing this news.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Okay, I want an honest answer here. Am I already p*****g people off? It's not even the start of the season and it seems like I'm wrong about everything already.

Remember, BE HONEST.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

sunsaz said:


> Okay, I want an honest answer here. Am I already p*****g people off? It's not even the start of the season and it seems like I'm wrong about everything already.
> 
> Remember, BE HONEST.


What the heck is going on? You're not pissing anyone off. 


Everyone needs to just calm down. 

Or better, someone lock the thread....


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey I just saw that Aliens are controlling George W. Bush's body in The Sun. 

Also I heard that Martians are invading Russia.

I'm just reporting them as I see them (to take a leaf from Weasel's book).


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Well, at least I know now I can use the word "pissed." That'll come in handy later.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

sunsaz said:


> Well, at least I know now I can use the word "pissed." That'll come in handy later.


You can curse all you want. But something on the boards picks up the bad words an censored it. 

So you don't have to worry about what you say.


----------

